# GOP war on voting continues



## Dot Com (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like they're running w/ the idea that if you aren't likely to vote for them well then..... you shouldn't be allowed to vote at all

Montana GOP looks to end same-day voter registration | MSNBC


> Voting experts say allowing people to register and vote on the same day is among the most effective ways to boost participation in the election process. So naturally, Republicans in states across the country have been looking to crack down on same-day registration. And in Montana, they got a step closer last week to ending the practice.



Discuss.....


----------



## whitehall (Feb 10, 2014)

It's weird that the radical left assumes that republicans run the federal government even though democrats  have a majority in the senate and the president is as far left as you can go. Now the paranoid left apparently assumes that republicans control every state and presumably the world. The Montana state legislature passed the measure and the state supreme court ruled that it was constitutional. It's a given that the union based education system in the US sometimes produces idiots but even a college kid should be able to figure out how to cast an absentee ballot and know that it's against the law to vote in two different jurisdictions in the same election. Let the Big Sky people do what they think is best lefties. You have more on your plate with all the scandals in the Hussein administration.


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 10, 2014)

whitehall said:


> It's weird that the radical left assumes that republicans run the federal government even though democrats  have a majority in the senate and the president is as far left as you can go. Now the paranoid left apparently assumes that republicans control every state and presumably the world. The Montana state legislature passed the measure and the state supreme court ruled that it was constitutional. It's a given that the union based education system in the US sometimes produces idiots but even a college kid should be able to figure out how to cast an absentee ballot and know that it's against the law to vote in two different jurisdictions in the same election. Let the Big Sky people do what they think is best lefties. You have more on your plate with all the scandals in the Hussein administration.



If they really admitted to who is in charge and said policies their head would explode.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 10, 2014)

Good.

If you are so detached and aloof that you can't bother yourself to register to vote a few weeks before the election takes place, then you are exactly the kind of person that shouldn't be voting.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Good.
> 
> If you are so detached and aloof that you can't bother yourself to register to vote a few weeks before the election takes place, then you are exactly the kind of person that shouldn't be voting.



No kidding, the same if you're healthy and can't bother to get an ID...
stay home...the rest of us are sick of hearing about your lame asses and your whine, poor poor pitiful me


----------



## R.D. (Feb 10, 2014)

> College students, like blacks and Hispanics who also are often affected by restrictions on voting, tend to vote Democratic.



The money quote, almost had me in tears.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

R.D. said:


> > *College students, like blacks and Hispanics who also are often affected by restrictions on voting, tend to vote Democratic.*
> 
> 
> 
> The money quote, almost had me in tears.



lol, and they know that because their crystal ball told them


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Msnbc reporting is such a joke...It reads like a DNC press release

Here's a clue for them, don't move to Montana


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 10, 2014)

I've always been a little leery of same day voter registration.  It would seem on the surface to increase the potential for fraud, although, I don't know if any data actually supports that being the case.

Either way, this is a ballot initiative, so it's something the people of the state will decide if they want or not.  The OP's insinuation that this is a Republican war on voting is disingenuous.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 10, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I've always been a little leery of same day voter registration.  It would seem on the surface to increase the potential for fraud, although, I don't know if any data actually supports that being the case.
> 
> Either way, this is a ballot initiative, so it's something the people of the state will decide if they want or not. * The OP's insinuation that this is a Republican war on voting is disingenuous.*


He's a progressive. You really expected better?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't understand the political debate.  You have to show an ID now if you want to deposit money in your own bank account.   What the heck is the big deal about proving your vote is your vote?  How does showing proof that you are who you say you are discriminate against any one except those who vote under the name of Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck??   
It is an easy way to avoid fraud, or is that the problem?  It would avoid fraud, and what party would that effect the most?  *Who cares?*  It reduces fraud.  Isn't that a good enough reason for Americans? 
Why do Repubs and Dems have to throwdown on everything? It is an American voting issue to avoid fraud.  It's like making flu shots a political wrestling match.  Can't we just do something right in this country without blame?   Get a damn card and go vote. Issue resolved. Geeze.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 10, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> I don't understand the political debate.  You have to show an ID now if you want to deposit money in your own bank account.   What the heck is the big deal about proving your vote is your vote?  How does showing proof that you are who you say you are discriminate against any one except those who vote under the name of Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck??
> It is an easy way to avoid fraud, or is that the problem?  It would avoid fraud, and what party would that effect the most?  *Who cares?*  It reduces fraud.  Isn't that a good enough reason for Americans?
> Why do Repubs and Dems have to throwdown on everything? It is an American voting issue to avoid fraud.  It's like making flu shots a political wrestling match.  Can't we just do something right in this country without blame?   Get a damn card and go vote. Issue resolved. Geeze.



what is the highest amount of fraudulent votes in any election in the last 20 yrs?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the political debate.  You have to show an ID now if you want to deposit money in your own bank account.   What the heck is the big deal about proving your vote is your vote?  How does showing proof that you are who you say you are discriminate against any one except those who vote under the name of Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck??
> ...



my gawd, one fraudulent vote is one too many..but what do you care
it will most likely benefit the Democrat party according to you


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2014)

Let's not forget the photo-I.D. protest that required photo-I.D.s. 

And here's the latest from de Gassio...

Bill de Blasio: Municipal IDs for New Yorkers 'regardless of immigration status' - Newsday


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Let's not forget the photo-I.D. protest that required photo-I.D.s.
> 
> And here's the latest from de Gassio...
> 
> Bill de Blasio: Municipal IDs for New Yorkers 'regardless of immigration status' - Newsday



they are all such fakes and phonies...but when they have no record to run on...their next best thing, pit the people against the people in this country

it's a shameful practice by them, but many fall for it over and over as we see with the op


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget the photo-I.D. protest that required photo-I.D.s.
> ...



Odd how such things came into vogue... 5 years ago.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



the worst I've ever seen...and what a shame people will follow their lead...


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 10, 2014)

Why is voter fraud a major concern for Repubs right after they start losing elections?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 11, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Why is voter fraud a majot concern for Repubs right after they start losing elections?



Not sure, considering most of this legislation to combat alleged voter fraud activities started coming about after the 2010 elections when the GOP had a historic sweep. 

Are you finished now?


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 11, 2014)

What's sad is the idiots who truly think needing ID to vote really is about race...how gullible are you? 

tapatalk post


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 11, 2014)

no one has linked a finding that shows that voter fraud would have swung ANY election the other way YET, it is a major issue for Repubs 

I can remember ONE instance of voter fraud. I might add that it was revealed that she had already voted and was not allowed to vote again: Roxanne Rubin, Nevada Republican, Accepts Plea Deal After Committing Voter Fraud


----------



## Shrimpbox (Feb 11, 2014)

Well I think it was an ohio woman that voted 2 to 6 times " for her family.

But I think you all miss part of what these initiatives are about. Dems want unlimited early voting and same day registration because their strategy now is to drag people to the polls. It is not about a citizens voluntary exercise of their rights, it is about activists going door to door and threatening people who are not voting and intimidating them to vote a certain way. We will tell your neighbors if you don't go vote. I don't consider this true democracy when people are strong armed to go vote. And as already been reported this election cycle the dems will not be emphasizing issues but rather are you getting a checks from the gov. Dem voters will be bribed and then told you better go vote if you want to continue to get a check. It's a hard slog when your working to pay your taxes and they're taking your money to bribe citizens to vote for more persecution of the ones responsible for your check.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Feb 11, 2014)

Ohio Woman Who Voted 6 Times For Obama Convicted Of Felony Voter Fraud « Pat Dollard

This is just the tip of iceberg, and only reason they prosecuted her is because she opened her mouth on national tv bragging about this. They had no choice.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 11, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> no one has linked a finding that shows that voter fraud would have swung ANY election the other way YET, it is a major issue for Repubs
> 
> I can remember ONE instance of voter fraud. I might add that it was revealed that she had already voted and was not allowed to vote again: Roxanne Rubin, Nevada Republican, Accepts Plea Deal After Committing Voter Fraud



It is what you democrats made the KKK for.... You know to scare black voters and commit fraud by making them vote democrat.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 11, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > no one has linked a finding that shows that voter fraud would have swung ANY election the other way YET, it is a major issue for Repubs
> ...



Au contraire. Repubs run on hate & fear


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 11, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


LOL Really? Then why is it you guys tell blacks that Republicans will burn their churches and that we hate them? LOL Hey genius your own post shows who the true hater really is LOL


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 13, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Looks like they're running w/ the idea that if you aren't likely to vote for them well then..... you shouldn't be allowed to vote at all
> 
> Montana GOP looks to end same-day voter registration | MSNBC
> 
> ...



Not much to discuss ... 

Voter suppression, stealing votes, gerrymandering - its the only chance the R has of winning.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 13, 2014)

You really can't blame them.  The Demographics are against them and there are still plenty of RW loons out there would could come up with a "rape is a good thing" comment at any moment.  Gerrymandering and voter suppression are their two greatest weapons.

Oh....and now they have come up with another one.  Developing and promoting false web sites.  WOW!


----------



## KGB (Feb 13, 2014)

deal for the Lefties....

we'll drop the voter ID & you drop the unconstitutional campaign against the 2nd Amendment.  In other words, no ID for voting & no permit for practicing our God-given 2nd Amendment rights.  Sound good?  Also, no more restrictions on the types of ammo, weapons, etc.  I'm cool with no automatics, but the rest is just ridiculous.  I'll even toss in more funding for mental health spending to properly keep those who should not handle weapons away from them.  We'll just redirect funding from the free stuff area (i.e. Obama phones & the like).  This way, everyone wins....


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 13, 2014)

The Republicans aren't waging war on voting.  The Republicans are waging war on voting fraud.   There were people coming in bus loads and using the addresses of vacant and condemned buildings to vote some more from a different location in the last election.  
What could Democrats possibly have a problem with stopping voter fraud, unless they are counting on fraudulent votes to get them into office?  

Raise your hands if you are *for* voter fraud.........
If your not how about backing a solution to stop it.


----------



## History (Feb 13, 2014)

Nobody is stopping you from getting a drivers licenses or a voter ID or some kind, that is all we ask.. "Illegals" are illegal for a reason.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 13, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> no one has linked a finding that shows that voter fraud would have swung ANY election the other way YET, it is a major issue for Repubs
> 
> I can remember ONE instance of voter fraud. I might add that it was revealed that she had already voted and was not allowed to vote again: Roxanne Rubin, Nevada Republican, Accepts Plea Deal After Committing Voter Fraud



 Oh. So you don't think Bush stole the election in 2000?


----------



## natstew (Feb 15, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Looks like they're running w/ the idea that if you aren't likely to vote for them well then..... you shouldn't be allowed to vote at all
> 
> Montana GOP looks to end same-day voter registration | MSNBC
> 
> ...



If you are not responsible enough to register to vote in reasonable time for your qualifications to be checked out, you're too stupid to vote!


----------



## natstew (Feb 15, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > no one has linked a finding that shows that voter fraud would have swung ANY election the other way YET, it is a major issue for Repubs
> ...



No, Bush did not steal the election in 2000! Gore tried to steal it, but the Supremes did their job for once and blocked them.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 15, 2014)

The Irish Ram said:


> The Republicans aren't waging war on voting.  The Republicans are waging war on voting fraud.   There were people coming in bus loads and using the addresses of vacant and condemned buildings to vote some more from a different location in the last election.
> What could Democrats possibly have a problem with stopping voter fraud, unless they are counting on fraudulent votes to get them into office?
> 
> Raise your hands if you are *for* voter fraud.........
> If your not how about backing a solution to stop it.



ok. I'm going to have to ask for a mutually agreeable link here.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 15, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > > *College students, like blacks and Hispanics who also are often affected by restrictions on voting, tend to vote Democratic.*
> ...


I think this is common knowledge, actually, isn't it?

The real problem is that Democrats don't just let people vote who want to vote.  They solicit votes for themselves.  They do their little voter turnout drives on college campuses and in minority communities, but do they ever do them in majority white suburbs?  They're very good at skewering voter turnout, and then blaming Republicans for attempting to skewer voter turnout.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 15, 2014)

natstew said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




 I agree with you. I was being sarcastic. Many of the same people who defend voter fraud by pretending it doesn't exist are the same people who think voter fraud, Jeb Bush, the Florida Supreme Court, etc, stole the 200 election. The argument that voter fraud is not a real concern are from the same geniuses who think Benghazi is a fake story. The fact that voter fraud may have helped John F. Kennedy become president is a serious discussion. The fact that voter fraud may have helped Al Franken become a senator is self evident. What I suspect would be best for the populace is to have a voting system that is above suspicion. The far left disagrees.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 15, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Do you have a link for these assertions or do you just make it up as you go along?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 15, 2014)

> Voting experts say allowing people to register and vote on the same day is among the most effective ways to boost participation in the election process.



And of course there is no rational basis for a given state to not allow citizens to register and vote the same day, just subjective partisanism.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 15, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > natstew said:
> ...



 Assertions for what? I'm "asserting" that discussions have been had about voter fraud when it comes to Kennedy and most recently Al Franken. Do you really need proof that  voter fraud questions have been raised? My point is that it is better to have a voting system that is above reproach than one that is not. The far left thinks their is no voter fraud concern (unless we're referring to the 2000 election of course). It is my opinion that the far left is self serving, hypocritical and prone to corruption. The far left's apathy to voter fraud is simply one more piece of evidence that supports my opinion.

York: When 1,099 felons vote in race won by 312 ballots | WashingtonExaminer.com

http://learning.blogs.nytimes.com/2...n-f-kennedy-elected-president/comment-page-1/


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Why is voter fraud a major concern for Repubs right after they start losing elections?



Why do leftists think nothing exists until their peabrains notice it?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Riiiight.  Those Black Panthers outside the polls, holding weapons, are all Republicans.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 16, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Voting experts say allowing people to register and vote on the same day is among the most effective ways to boost participation in the election process.
> 
> 
> 
> And of course there is no rational basis for a given state to not allow citizens to register and vote the same day, just subjective partisanism.



Well, you know, other than the complete lack of accountability for the accuracy of information and the breach of the integrity of the voting system, you're right:  no rational basis at all.  

Such an incredible fucking retard.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 16, 2014)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



all "two" of them?  Cry me a river. 

The repub voter disenfranchisement is systematic even though there isn't enough evidence to prove that voter fraud (voting under false pretenses) has changed the outcome of any election that I'm aware of  .

NEGGED w/ extreme prejudice!!!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 16, 2014)

History said:


> Nobody is stopping you from getting a drivers licenses or a voter ID or some kind, that is all we ask.. "Illegals" are illegal for a reason.



You are preventing a registered voter from voting when you require of that citizen to present a state-issued photo ID when he lacks the documents required to obtain such an ID through no fault of his own. 

It was not uncommon during segregation, for example, to not issue birth certificates to African-Americans born in certain jurisdictions, or for birth certificates issued at that time to not be valid today. 

No one objects to requiring a photo ID to register to vote, or allowing registered voters to present a paycheck stub or utility bill as a form of ID. 

But to require a state-issued photo ID absent any evidence the outcome of any election was altered as a result of identity fraud is to manifest an undue burden to the fundamental right to vote. 

Given the fact, therefore, that there is no objective, documented evidence of voter fraud by identity compromising any election, and that the ID requirement disadvantages African-American and minority voters disproportionately, the only reasonable conclusion is that republicans support ID laws because conservatives perceive such laws as giving them a political advantage by keeping likely democratic voters from voting.  

That republicans have contrived the myth of voter fraud as an excuse as to why they lose elections is not justification to place unwarranted restrictions to the right to vote.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 16, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Correct. 

Or more precisely, most _*conservatives*_ are motivated by hate and fear, whether conservative democrats during segregation or conservative republicans today.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 16, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



yep. We both know who devised the "Southern Strategy" and what it entails.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 16, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Looks like they're running w/ the idea that if you aren't likely to vote for them well then..... you shouldn't be allowed to vote at all
> 
> Montana GOP looks to end same-day voter registration | MSNBC
> 
> ...


An incorrect opinion is not preventing people from voting.  This is nothing but an incorrect opinion.


You're probably one of those people who thinks that if something is required for EVERYONE, then it must be a plot against someone.

A bigger moron could not be created.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 16, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they're running w/ the idea that if you aren't likely to vote for them well then..... you shouldn't be allowed to vote at all
> ...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Oh, noes!!!  Some irrelevant dipshit I piss on regularly has NEGGED me!  The horror!  How shall I ever live without the high regard of the festering slime of the Earth!  I must immediately be off to . . . laugh my ass off and then totally disregard you, just like every other woman you've ever tried to matter to.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 16, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



 Oh look! The party of slavery, the KKK and racial segregation is race baiting again. LOL! Such a redundant liberal racial cliche.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 16, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



ummm..... NEWSFLASH!!! 98% of the conservative Democrats you mentioned went into the waiting arms of the Repub party in oh..... say.....50 YEARS AGO!!! (1964) You know what Act was passed in 1964?


----------



## rdean (Feb 16, 2014)

You guys can stop with the voter ID thing.  This has gone way beyond that.  This is a concerted effort to keep Americans from voting.

Republicans are only voting against others.  They can't name a single successful Republican policy.  I can name many GOP policies.  But they have all been disasters.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor...ain-successful-gop-policies-since-2000-a.html


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Ummm, NEWSFLASH!!!  No, they didn't.  Don't believe me?  You're on the Internet, Bubba.  Find me any of those Democrats, other than Strom Thurmond, who changed parties.  I'll be waiting, but I won't be holding my breath.  Unless you want to say Strom Thurmond was 98% of those Democrats all by his lonesome, you just stepped on your johnson big-time.

You know which party provided the most support for that Act?


----------



## norwegen (Feb 16, 2014)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...


Even if that 98% figure is accurate, it wouldn't stop the moonbats from believing that conservative democrats are conservative. Even some liberal Republicans have joined the KKK.

Racism in the US has always been overwhelmingly the domain of the liberal, perhaps even the moderate in some measure, whatever the party.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm saying politicians AND conservative Democratic voters went to the Repub Party after a Democratic President signed the voting Rights Act (something ELSE the Repubs are trying to water down any & every way they can).

This is exactly the opposite of what repubs are doing right now 

Voting Rights Act of 1965 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> the Act allowed for a *mass enfranchisement of racial minorities* throughout the country, especially in the South. It is widely considered one of the most effective pieces of civil rights legislation ever enacted in the United States.[10]
> 
> The Act establishes extensive federal oversight over elections. Echoing the language of the Fifteenth Amendment, Section 2 of *the Act prohibits any state or local government from imposing any "voting qualification or prerequisite to voting, or standard, practice, or procedure ... in a manner which results in a denial or abridgement of the right to vote on account of" race or language minority status*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I'm saying politicians AND conservative Democratic voters went to the Repub Party after a Democratic President signed the voting Rights Act (something ELSE the Repubs are trying to water down any & every way they can).
> 
> This is exactly the opposite of what repubs are doing right now
> 
> ...



Oh, goody.  I was SOOOO hoping you would come back and blankly restate your unsubstantiated assertion as though I didn't understand your fucktarded words the first time.

Don't flatter yourself, dipshit.  I heard you the first time, and you're still a moron.  And Wikipedia?  You can stop waving your white flag and sit down now.  Puhleeze.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 16, 2014)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



gave it back to you Cecilie plus some...."Dottie" i guess is scared of me and has me on ignore...but thats the way crybabies are.......here is "Dottie" crying about me.........Harry is mean to me........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 16, 2014)

rdean said:


> You guys can stop with the voter ID thing.  This has gone way beyond that.  This is a concerted effort to keep Americans from voting.
> 
> Republicans are only voting against others.  They can't name a single successful Republican policy.  I can name many GOP policies.  But they have all been disasters.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor...ain-successful-gop-policies-since-2000-a.html



Dean does it bother you when Dottie latches on to your ass like that?....and kisses it?....


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



They were not conservative they were straight democrats just like the democrats of today 

tapatalk post


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



 Are you talking about the civil rights act that proportionately more republicans voted for than democrats? Is that what you're talking about? The same civil rights act that wouldn't have passed if not for the republicans since the southern democrats overwhelmingly voted against the Civil Rights Act? Is that what you're talking about?
 Oh Lord, I was waiting for the liberal historical revisionism that stains every attempted conversation of race and history in an analytical manner. The fault lines of the south and the democratic party started to show because of certain social issues such as crime, abortion, guns, etc. Not to mention that McGovern's candidacy caused the democratic party to be perceived as weak on defense.
 I'm not surprised about the repetition of easily debunked racial revisionism. I'm just surprised about the overwhelming ignorance it takes to repeat such obviously partisan racial nonsense. I have to admit though, it's nothing new.


----------



## natstew (Feb 17, 2014)

One thing I've witnessed over and over in my life  is this: If you want to know what the Democrats are up to just listen to what they're accusing the Republicans of doing. To accuse the Republicans of waging a war on voting is utterly ridiculous. What it is is an attempt to direct attention away from Democrat voter fraud and make the Republicans the 'bad guys'.

 If 'content of character' came under the criminal justice system, 75% of the Democrats would be in prison.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2014)

the scotus doesn't agree with you


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2014)

GOP Memo Admits Plan Could 'Keep Black Vote Down' - Los Angeles Times



This took place AFTER the republican party cheated and was forced into a court ordered consent decree to watch the republican party and KEEP them from pushing black voters OFF the voting roles through trickery.

the SCOTUS just last year said that the republicans didn't deserve to be let out of that consent decree


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 17, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> the scotus doesn't agree with you



Scotus also once said slavery was constitutional 

tapatalk post


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2014)

so now you hate the scotus because the republican party got caught cheating in elections repeatedly?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2014)

see how little they love this country and democracy?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



All the racist CONSERVATIVE SOUTHERN Dem's went to the Repub party after the passage of the Civil Rights Act *signed into law by a Democratic President* you Stain.  Look at any map of the Red (AKA-repub-voting) States today and get back to me  They are referred to as your "Base"  today.

Also- heres your party's southern Strategy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_strategy


> In American politics, the Southern strategy refers to a *Republican Party strategy *of gaining political support for certain candidates in the Southern United States *by appealing to racism against African Americans.*


----------



## Rozman (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone who is against voter fraud should support Voter ID requirement.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2014)

they don't like FACTS

so they just lie when they feel the need


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Anyone who is against voter fraud should support Voter ID requirement.



On what factual evidence to you base that Opinion?


----------



## Rozman (Feb 17, 2014)

So if you don't support voter ID you must be OK with voter fraud.
Anything done to make sure our elections are on the up and up should be supported.
I still don't understand the Libs pushing back on this.

Picture ID is a fact of life in everyones daily life.
But is fought tooth and nail by the Libs who rail every day about voter fraud.

I'm at a loss here.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



 Please stop simply repeating yourself and read a history book. Thank you.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2014)

prove what she says is wrong with FACTS


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 17, 2014)

Rozman said:


> So if you don't support voter ID you must be OK with voter fraud.
> Anything done to make sure our elections are on the up and up should be supported.
> I still don't understand the Libs pushing back on this.
> 
> ...



Because you refuse to accept FACTS and instead lap up right wing lies


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the political debate.  You have to show an ID now if you want to deposit money in your own bank account.   What the heck is the big deal about proving your vote is your vote?  How does showing proof that you are who you say you are discriminate against any one except those who vote under the name of Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck??
> ...







Why????



*One Vote Can Make a Difference*
	In 1649, one vote caused Charles I of England to be executed 
	In 1845, one vote brought Texas and California into the Union. 
	In 1868, a single vote saved President Andrew Johnson from an impeachment conviction. 
	In 1875, one vote changed France from a monarchy to a republic. 
	In 1876, one vote gave Rutherford Hayes the Presidency of the United States. 
	In 1982, In Illinois Jim Thompson defeated Adlai Stevenson by less than 1/2 a vote per precinct. 
	In 1800, President Jefferson beat Aaron Burr by one vote in the House following an electoral tie. 
	In 1941, one vote defeated a bill that would have killed the draft law--just months before Pearl Harbor. 
	In 1920, one vote from an obscure state legislator gave all women the right to vote after 100 years of struggle. 
	In 1923, one vote gave Adolph Hitler leadership of the Nazi Party. 
	In 1776, one vote gave America the English language instead of German. 
	In the 1829 election for the U.S. House of Representatives in Kentuckys 2nd District, Jackson Democrat Nicholas Coleman defeated National Republican Adam Beatty 2,520 to 2,519. 
	In the 1847 election for the U.S. House of Representatives in Indianas 6th District, Whig candidate George G. Dunn defeated Democratic candidate David M. Dobson 7,455 to 7,454. Also in 1847, Whig Thomas S. Flournoy defeated a Democratic candidate named Treadway 650 to 649 in the race for the U.S. House of Representatives in the 3rd District of Virginia. 
	In the 1854 election for the U.S. House of Representatives in the 7th District of Illinois, Democratic candidate James C. Allen bested Republican William B. Archer 8,452 to 8,451. 
	In the 1882 election for the U.S. House of Representatives in the 1st District of Virginia, Readjuster Robert M. Mayo defeated Democrat George T. Garrison 10,505 to 10,504. 
	In 1977, Vermont State Representative Sydney Nixon was seated as an apparent one-vote winner, 570 to 569. Mr. Nixon resigned when the State House determined, after a recount, that he had lost to Robert Emond, 572 to 571. 
	In 1989, a Lansing, Michigan School District millage proposition failed when the final recount produced a tie vote, 5,147 for, and 5,147 against. On the original vote count, votes against the proposition were ten more than those in favor. The result meant that the school district had to reduce its budget by $2.5 million. 
	In 1994, Republican Randall Luthi and Independent Larry Call tied for the seat in the Wyoming House of Representatives from the Jackson Hole area, with 1,941 votes each. A recount produced the same result, Mr. Luthi was finally declared the winner when, in a drawing before the State Canvassing Board, a Ping Pong ball bearing his name was pulled from the cowboy hat of Democratic Governor Mike Sullivan 
	In 1997, South Dakota Democrat John McIntyre led Republican Hal Wick 4,195-4,191 for the second seat in Legislative District 12 on election night. A subsequent recount showed Wick the winner at 4,192-4,191. The State Supreme Court, however, ruled that one ballot counted for Wick was invalid due to an overvote. This left the race a tie. After hearing argument from both sides, the State Legislature voted to seat Wick 46-20. 
	In 1999, Leslie Byrne was elected to the Virginia Senate by 37 votes, less than one vote per precinct. 
	Donald Sherwood was elected to the House of Representatives from Pennsylvania by a margin of 515 votes, less than one vote per precinct, making this election the closest House of Representatives race in 1998. 
	Loretta Sanchez was elected to Congress from California by less than 4 votes per precinct in 1996. 
	John F. Kennedy's margin of victory over Richard Nixon in 1960 was less than one vote per precinct. 
	One vote per precinct passed woman suffrage in California in 1911. 
	More than 50 of Missouri's municipal elections in 1993 ended in a tie. 
	Several of our states, including California, Idaho, Oregon, Texas and Washington, became states by just ONE vote? 
	In 1948, Lyndon B. Johnson, our 36th president, became a U.S. senator by a ONE vote margin? 
	In 1948, if Thomas E. Dewey had gotten ONE vote more per precinct in Ohio and California, the presidential election would have been thrown to the U.S. House of Representatives, where Dewey enjoyed more support than his rival -- incumbent Harry S. Truman? In fact, Dewey was expected to win the general election by a landslide, so most Republicans stayed home. Only 51.5 percent of the electorate voted in 1948, and Truman defeated Dewey. 
	In the 1960 presidential election, ONE additional vote per precinct in Illinois, Missouri, New Jersey and Texas would have denied John F. Kennedy the presidency and put Richard M. Nixon in office eight years earlier. 
	In recent years, the outcomes of many state and congressional races have been reversed as recounts have shifted a handful of votes from one candidate to another. 
Voting Information - Government Relations - NCRA




*Kennedy beat Nixon by the astonishing margin of less than two votes per voting precinct*
Kennedy's Victory Won By Close Margin; He Promises Fight For World Freedom; Eisenhower Offers 'Orderly Transition'



You know the reason the Liberal/Progressive/DeathPanelDemocrats don't want to enforce honest voting requirements.

Don't you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> no one has linked a finding that shows that voter fraud would have swung ANY election the other way YET, it is a major issue for Repubs
> 
> I can remember ONE instance of voter fraud. I might add that it was revealed that she had already voted and was not allowed to vote again: Roxanne Rubin, Nevada Republican, Accepts Plea Deal After Committing Voter Fraud



Read my  post above.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Let's not forget the photo-I.D. protest that required photo-I.D.s.
> 
> And here's the latest from de Gassio...
> 
> Bill de Blasio: Municipal IDs for New Yorkers 'regardless of immigration status' - Newsday





The Big Apple's got a worm in it......


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


What character do you have?  I'm simply commenting on your lack of intelligence.

IF we all have to throw free throws from the same line, no one is being disenfranchised. IF we all have to provide the same level of security to vote, then no one is being discriminated against.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



"You don't respect Wikipedia as a source?  But . . . but . . . Wikipedia!!"  It also says a lot that your response to "Name them" is to just repeat your blanket assertion.  Such a giant bundle of lies, stupid, and fail.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...


is that the Breitbartian way of saying you concede?


PoliticalChic said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



so 300,000 votes tabulates to < 1% of all popular votes cast in a presidential election. Its still 300,000. What is the largest number of fraudulant votes recieved in any given election. I'll answer it for you- not enough to make a dimes worth of difference 

the other link you cited was the national stenographers association?   Come on now PC.  Why the zany sourcing? You can do better than that or can you?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2014)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > JohnL.Burke said:
> ...



Wikipedia has footnotes to the sources FAILgranma.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Dot Com! I'm assuming your response to me was your Orwellian way of saying, "Thank you John, I wish someone had given me a history lesson before I had acted like such a syphilitic race baiting monkey clown".


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 17, 2014)

credit for that imaginative ad hominem


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> credit for that imaginative ad hominem



LOL! Thanks!


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2014)

The GOP has along history of voter abuse and cheating, and yet they are the ones crying wolf and trying to limit the opportunity to vote.  The most incredible display of Hypocrisy that I have ever witnessed.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 17, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> see how little they love this country and democracy?



We don't live in a democracy. 

tapatalk post


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 17, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has along history of voter abuse and cheating, and yet they are the ones crying wolf and trying to limit the opportunity to vote.  The most incredible display of Hypocrisy that I have ever witnessed.



Sorry but it was democrats that created the kkk to intimate black republicans from voting.

tapatalk post


----------



## bedowin62 (Feb 18, 2014)

There was enough racism; or alleged voter suppression by the Right to stop a Black man from becoming President. yet still we rightly have zero tolerance for racism. but the Left by thier posts here obviously doesnt have a problem with voted fraud by Democrats; because they say it isnt enough to make a difference..

so how much is enough vote fraud libs?


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 18, 2014)

when this stuff comes to light it further alienates non-whites from the Incredibly Shrinking Party.


----------



## natstew (Feb 18, 2014)

Cahnman's Musings: History Lesson: How Lyndon Johnson 'won' his first election

Democrats invented voter fraud. they nourish it, fertilize it, and legislate it!

http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/2151840?uid=3739664&uid=2&uid=4&uid=3739256&sid=21103473407677


----------



## natstew (Feb 18, 2014)

Where did Nixon get the idea that burglary was SOP in National Politics??
From the Kennedies:
JFK's own dirty trick

Remember the "dog on top of the car" dirt  the Democrats dug up against Romney?
Remember the 'Haircut while in high School" dirt?
The "Romney killed my wife" slime?

There's nothing wrong with carrying a dog on top of a car in a 'dog carrier'.
No one involved even remembered the haircut.
The Romney killed my wife thing was completely debunked.

Obama covered up the Benghazi truth to win the election.
Obama lied about Obamacare to win the election.

DO NOT TELL ME HE'S MY PRESIDENT AND THAT I SHOULD LIVE WITH IT!!

 Democrats have always been the scum of the Earth!! and still are!!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 18, 2014)

There is no war on voting, women, gays, blacks, Hispanics, the poor, Muslims or anyone or anything else the far left has claimed there is a war against. The post has been brought to you by reality remember reality is not for everyone so consult your psychiatrist before trying reality.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 18, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> There is no war on voting, women, gays, blacks, Hispanics, the poor, Muslims or anyone or anything else the far left has claimed there is a war against. The post has been brought to you by reality remember reality is not for everyone so consult your psychiatrist before trying reality.



 Three out of four psychiatrists prefer reality over liberal divisive propaganda.


----------



## natstew (Feb 19, 2014)

If there is a GOP War, it's a War against voter fraud!


----------



## FuzzyCat (Feb 23, 2014)

natstew said:


> If there is a GOP War, it's a War against voter fraud!



Gotta have fraud before you can have a war!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 23, 2014)

FuzzyCat said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a GOP War, it's a War against voter fraud!
> ...



 That's a good point! there is no evidence that dead people who vote commit fraud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UJANGTEUING (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you very much for the information seniors


----------



## Meathead (Mar 9, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the political debate.  You have to show an ID now if you want to deposit money in your own bank account.   What the heck is the big deal about proving your vote is your vote?  How does showing proof that you are who you say you are discriminate against any one except those who vote under the name of Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck??
> ...


If fraud is successful, we have no way of knowing. This is not a money issue where we an see a penny is missing.


----------



## Crystalclear (Mar 28, 2014)

Same-day registration is not necessary. I guess  that it is for most people not really a problem to bring their identification earlier and so prevent fraud?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 28, 2014)

FuzzyCat said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a GOP War, it's a War against voter fraud!
> ...



That's really the position you want to take, that in a nation of 300 million people, with slightly less than half of the eligible voters voting, every single election goes off without any voter fraud whatsoever?  And you can really say that with a straight face?


----------

